# 10 gallon plant tank question



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I want to start a 10gallon grow out tank for my plants. I have a lot of plants that are producing little plants (dont know correct term for the little ones). I want to be able to grow the little ones in a higher light/CO2 tank then transplant them once they have obtained a good size. Will this be possible? They are all low light plants and I have yet to have one die in my 180 (the algae growth is diminishing now that I am getting my params back under control). I have about 10 little plants just floating around and getting stuck in my filters in the 180 since the piranha knock them up right after I plant them. If this is possible what wattage should I use? I have soilmaster select for a substrate. I am going to try to make a DIY CO2 setup as well. Any suggestions or opinions are appreciated


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

what light bulbs are you planning on using? I'd go with 2 of whatever you get to cover the whole area of the tank. Lighting on a 10 gal doesn't have to be spectacular just make sure all your plants are getting even lighting. If you are buying lights, you could just grab a double flourescent shop light for cheap. If you can get T8's do it.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes I will be getting some new lights but not looking to spend a lot. Do the shop lights have T8s? Thanks for the help.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you'll have to look at whats available, you should be able to get t8's no prob


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Humper said:


> I want to start a 10gallon grow out tank for my plants. I have a lot of plants that are producing little plants (dont know correct term for the little ones). I want to be able to grow the little ones in a higher light/CO2 tank then transplant them once they have obtained a good size. Will this be possible? They are all low light plants and I have yet to have one die in my 180 (the algae growth is diminishing now that I am getting my params back under control). I have about 10 little plants just floating around and getting stuck in my filters in the 180 since the piranha knock them up right after I plant them. If this is possible what wattage should I use? I have soilmaster select for a substrate. I am going to try to make a DIY CO2 setup as well. Any suggestions or opinions are appreciated


yes, you can do that. The plants won't grow fast anymore, once they get to the low light setup, but there should be no problem growing them out in a high tech tank, and placing them in a low tech tank.
If you are going with a DIY CO2 setup, I wouldn't go over 2wpg. That being said, with 2wpg and DIY co2, I recommend being on top of your DIY mix. Make sure it's producing every day.
1.5wpg and DIY CO2 gives you a bit of freedom to make mistakes and not pay for it in algea.

Another thing is if you are trying to make the plants grow faster in the growout tank, I would try and keep the water on the rich side with ferts. Keep nitrate, phosphate, potassium, and micros on hand

T8's would be good, and cheap too. But I don't know if you could get one for a 10g at the hardware store?


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok thanks for the replies. I will check and see if the hardware stores have any smaller fixtures and t8s. Is there some cheap CO2 system I could get instead of the DIY? I know the plants wont grow as fast once I put them back in the 180 but I just want to do it so they get some size to them and dont get kicked up and sucked into my filters. I have a few ferts already I just cant remember which ones at the moment. Thanks for the help


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

...a 40g breeder with pressurized CO2, and 100-110w of T5's or power compacts and either Soilmaster Select, or Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil, would be the way to get sure fire quick results lol
More pricey, but if you want to have large plants for your 180..

Just a suggestion


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I appreciate the suggestion but I already have the filter and 10 gallon tank. Plus I dont really have the room for a 40 in my current location...believe me I would definitely like to have a bigger planted tank that I could focus just on the plants in. I went to home depot today and they have some 18 inch 15W T8 bulbs but the fixture wasn't what I wanted so I am going to continue looking. Thanks for the helpful info


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you can always find a couple of used fixtures that are usually used on 10 gal tanks. I'm pretty sure those use T8 bulbs


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I found a used fixture and got a 15W t8 that is 510 lumens and says Plant and Aquarium bulb. Is this the correct bulb? Ill post a picture when I get the tank set up. Thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

look at the kelvin rating for that. should be 5000k to 10000k


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

The bulb is 3100K. It doesn't say it on the package but I found it online. Guess I need a different bulb?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Humper said:


> The bulb is 3100K. It doesn't say it on the package but I found it online. Guess I need a different bulb?


ya, I knew those plant n aquarium bulbs were beat..

They are for house plants!! lol

Stick in between 5000k and 10000k


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Finally got a bulb that should work. 15Watts and 9325K. The water in the tank still hasnt fully cleared for some reason but I have an ac20 on it. So hopefully it wont be much longer. I haven't moved the plants around much since I initially put them in there when you couldn't see through to the bottom (so forgive the scaping







) Do I need a heater for the plants? I want to put some sort of fish in there so I am sure Ill be getting a heater anyways. Any suggestions on planting or fish type would be great. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice choice. where'd you get that bulb?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That bulb will be perfect

What plants do you have in there? Java fern?
If so, the rhizome should be above water for them to grow well.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I got the bulb at walmart. I was shocked to see it in their pet section. I have all java fern in there and one type of anubias...can't remember what kind it is. I have a hard time keeping the plants in the substrate. any suggestions on how to keep them down without putting their rhizome under the substrate? Thanks for the help and comments guys.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Java ferns AND Anubias grow from their rhizomes..

They all need to be tied to rocks or driftwood. Sorry, but these plants will eventually choke out if left under the substrate


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I am glad you told me. I have my large anubias in my 180 with its rhizome exposed. I had to secure it with slate but its large enough so that I can do that. I also have the java ferns in the big tank planted correctly. Just having some trouble with the smaller plants. I will get to work on that and hopefully have it figured out by the weekend. Thanks for the help


----------

